# FAC - May 2012



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Happy May Day everyone!

This is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC). -This is a thread that begins a new every month. -We keep up with each other's doings and life happenings here. -We talk about everything including non-fiber related things. -If you are new to the Fiber Forum or as we like to call it, The Fold, please take a moment to introduce yourself to us. -We love our new members. -Please don't feel intimidated by us. -If you have a question or want to learn something new just ask us. If we don't have the answer you are looking for maybe we can help you find it. -Please don't ever feel like your question is silly or dumb. -There is no such thing as a dumb question. -We all started at the beginning and we can all stand to learn something new so ask away.

Keep in touch too! -We live photos so be ready to post pictures of your work, or baby animals, human babies, or ideas. -No fair talking about stuff if you can't show us 

Well I have a few rejects I'm working on. -I have that shrug I'm working on for my mom. -I'm not ripping out as much as I'm as I was so that's a good thing. -This has become my at work project, now that I'm finished with Cyndi's socks. -I have been making those baby bibs at home, good idiot project for watching movies. -No concentration needed. -I think this weekend I'll be plying the silk/merino with PKBoo's alpaca. -It will be a small skein. -I started spinning some of the fibers Cyndi sent me, trying to spin it chunky. -Why is that such a challenge for those of us who have been spinning for awhile?

We've had some cooler weather and lots of rain lately, 40-50's mostly. -Tomorrow it's supposed to go up to 88, :shocked: yikes!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Are the bibs you are making out of cotton yarn? We have had warm weather as well. Yesterday got up to 81Â° and today it should be in the high 70's. 

I started on a shawl with that Suri. I think it is size 15 needles. I think they are hard to get something started on. Maybe I should send it to FR to get it started for me.  

I am being interviewed online today at Beyond The Peel. It was supposed to be a video interview but I do not have a web cam and I have to say I am glad.  

I need to put some more things out in the garden today. I am behind on a few things. Talullah (my scarecrow) got new clothes this year. I hit the thrift store to shop for her. Last years dress is in rags.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy May Day!
I bought dyes yesterday. I'm going to blend my black finn fleece with PKboo's Black shetlandxBLF and blend in some colors to make - hopefully, a speckled yarn. Just hints of color here and there. I hope to make it into a zipper cardigan. This is, of course, after I make some socks for the TDF.

I killed 24 pepper plants - in the greenhouse last week. I'm planting more out today to replace them- this time, I will remember to cover them if I water late in the day. Grrr.. There just doesn't seem to be enough hours in the day to get to everything.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Callie, so sorry about your plants! I usually excel at killing garden plants.
But, this year is going different - so far - I have cucumber plants that are gorgeous, the tomatoes are growing like crazy, I am making saurkraut from the cabbage I harvested! Will be making wild berry jelly in a bit, and I am really looking forward to the cucumbers, onions and garlic. 
My rosemary bush has decided to take over the whole herb garden, I found parts of it starting to take root, so I cut them and put them in a pot, hoping to get some more rosemary going for my mom. All hers died in the drought last summer. But, these aren't looking so hot, so I may need to rethink how I did that. I may need to start trimming the rosemary and offering bags for sale cheap, I feel like it is taking over! lol!

I will be selling my boar goat doe soon, she just refuses to be contained so I will let her move on to another homestead or my freezer. I think I want to decrease my milk herd and try to incorporate some fiber goats. 
But I really need to get better at shearing if I do.

I got word that the ranch I was working at has finally totally shut down the hunting portion of the ranch. So, I will no longer have a job. It is very bitter sweet. I knew I could no longer work the 12- 14 hours on my feet. I think I have a bone spur or something in my right heel, and walking is sorta painful. So, this will perhaps give me time to recover. My son has got to keep his 3 day a week job, since he is working cattle. (thankful for that!) 
My biggest fear is already happening, the bills are overtaking the finances. I am working hard at my home businesses (yes, more than one) to try and get money coming in. Well, coming in more than a trickle.
I may end up having to go work fast food or something. Not sure yet. Ya'll say a prayer, I really need to be hear to keep my last 2 kiddos in homeschool. We are looking at 5-6 more years of school and I do not want to turn them over to our derelict school district. (I used to work for them, and know WAY too much. it is a scary thing to think about sending them there)

Ok...I am going to try and calm my nerves finishing DH's first pair of hand knit socks (why have I neglected him??) and drum up some internet business from here.
Cross those fingers and say a prayer for me!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ, keep on trying. I am sure there is something good coming your way!!! I will be praying for you!!


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

hay hay its the 1st of May outdoor um um ah knitting begans today lol:whistlin:
well i got one pare of socks done last month its time to start another 
i gess i coot the sock sicknes 
:teehee:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Way to go pyrobear! I should be outside knitting!

Thnx for the encouragement WIHH and Marci. I have no choice but to keep on! if ya know what I mean.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, I'll be... That one little girl who cried and gave up on knitting Saturday? She just came in and got two more skeins of yarn!

I'm so happy for her!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

MamaJ I hope & pray things work out for your situation. We home educated as well, all the way through. Hope you can continue.

Hope your next batch of peppers do well, Callieslamb. It's hard to lose plants like that, I lost a whole flat each of cabbage and peas because I forgot to bring them in the night it froze back in March. oy.

Just found out today that the new (& first) grandbaby is a she. And she will arrive around August 18. Good Lord willing. yay!!  If you are a praying person, would you keep my daughter in your prayers please? We found out that she is having gall bladder trouble. The first 2 trips to the E.R. were thought to be indigestion and was treated for that, but this third time the Dr. did a sonagram on the gall bladder and it was very inflamed and sore. No stones, but hurting just the same. So, in addition to staying away from fatty foods, she is weeding her way through this minefield and finding what other things she can tolerate. This is on top of an abscessed tooth and an upcoming root canal. wheewww,,, and 3 1/2 months to go. Thanks.
God bless,
jd


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your job MamaJ, keep us info'd on how you are doing.

Callieslamb, I lost my pepper seedlings too, mine were apparently due to lack of water though. :gaptooth: My attention span is short for delicate seedlings.

Congratulations on the upcoming grandbaby, and we'll surely keep your daughter in our prayers.

I finally finished up the busy last semester and have some breathing room before the next (and hopefully last) starts. So I am working on a pair of socks for my daughther. This is the Paton's Kroy sock yarn I got to do the crochet-along that didn't work so good for me. I like the knitted texture better. And I do have to say that socks for little feet knit up a lot faster than for big ones!


DSCF5471 by Lythrum_Knits, on Flickr


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

MamaJ- so sorry about the job loss. I hope you find a way to get through it. But really, have a heart in posting about all those lovely warm-season garden plants. We're still month away from our last frost date! 

Did I mention that I killed 100 tomato seedlings. It hasn't been good year for me and seedlings. LOL!

I finished the 2nd skirt for the 2nd DGD. Hurray! Now, I'm gonna learn to knit a sock. I'm going to start with leftover yarn- worsted weight. Hopefully I can figure it out with easy-to-see yarn. Then I can move to the tiny stuff. Which I have 6 skeins of waiting for me to get busy!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I HATE the fact that you keep reminding me TIME IS FLYING. LOL, just looked at the MAY title and said, DANG, it's May ALREADY! Every month I curse when I see a new FAC, SORRY! :O) LOVE YOU ALL! :grouphug:


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

My twined sampler based on Collingwood's "Techniques of Rug Weaving" chapter on Weft Twining. 
Reference book &#8220;Techniques of Rug Weaving&#8221; by Peter Collingwood
Chapter 13 Weft Twining, available for free download in PDF

Go to this page
http://www.handweaving.net/DAItemDetail.aspx?ItemID=1961

Download this file: cp_rug1_4.pdf

This is 9.6 MB file is #4 out of 5 files that comprise the entire book which was posted for free download with the permission of Peter Collingwood&#8217;s sons. It has clear diagrams, is available for free.

I&#8217;m working on my bus/train ride commute to work when I can tear myself away from the stupid &#8220;Solitaire&#8221; game on the cell phone.

Have a good day!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

May is my all-time absolute busiest time of the year. The gardens must go in, the fence must be moved and the birds isolated (or they'll eat everything I plant!). There are babies everywhere! Got about 30(ish) chicks and a couple turkey poults. Still waiting on goslings (couple more weeks hopefully). Baby rabbits are finally here and prospering. I finished the side garden for cool crops and grasses. I have setup most of my herb pots (with helps from my 2 littlest, they love playing in the dirt!)

I haven't had a lot of time to play with my wheel much, but I did manage to skein up the first tiny bit of yarn I made from the ugly singles. Plied together and put into a skein formation, I actually kind of like how it came out. I want to dye it and then I'll try and figure out what to do with it. It's not very big, maybe 2 oz or less. And yes, I know, I know... pictures. I'm terrible about getting photos up in a timely manner. I haven't even gotten good ones of my finished wheel yet! LOL Soon though, soon.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

MamaJ, Prayers being said for you. Hoping this turn of events is just the start of something bigger and better for you.

jd, absolutely prayers for your daughter and granddaughter.

I've officially started my new fiber adventure. Retting & prepping Spanish moss to spin and weave into saddle pads and blankets. 

I received 6 large garbage bags of Spanish moss last month when my husband went to the Civil War Shiloh event. Some kind soul gathered it all up for me. It has been sitting in its own compost pile this past month while I do some reading up on it. I currently have two garbage cans filled with water and moss, about 5 large garbage bags of very wet moss and a bit left in the compost pile that I'll experiment with boiling the moss to rett it.

Spin Off may be interested in doing an article on this process ... we'll see.

2 Garbage pails of moss and water:










5 large garbage bags filled with wet moss:










A bit left in the compost pile:










And the required guard rooster


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Wow, Cyndi!! That is a LOT of moss!! Is it soaking for a reason? I remember when we lived in Florida that stuff was full of little itsy bugs. Are you drowning them?


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

At the risk of sounding repetitive, Holy Smokes, Cyndi, you have one heck of a project there! I hope it works out!

I began May by crocheting a big cowl with one of my fancy yarns. Got it done in record time, but I did spend every spare moment working on it. Just a simple pattern.

May got off to a kind of sober start for us, we had dense fog that 1st morning. At 6.30am I canceled an appt I had at the U of I College of Dentistry down in southern IA because I was afraid to drive in the pea soup fog. We tried, we went a slow 2 miles on gravel and could barely see our way, so we turned around and went home.

Just 2 hours later, at 8.30am, our neighbor 2 houses over, drove to town on the highway and must have had a patch of lingering fog, because he turned left in front of a semi tractor trailer and was killed instantly. :sob: He wasn't wearing his seatbelt. We drove by his neat-as-a-pin farm, where he lived alone, and the house and barn were dark and quiet. Yesterday someone went over and mowed his lawn (even in death NE Iowans have to be neat and tidy). So sad. He was a very nice man. :awh:

So I guess us not driving in the fog was a good decision. You just never know what could happen.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Cyndi, that looks like a wonderful adventure. Please keep us posted. I saw video of a woman in FL that spins moss and weaves it into horse pads for Civil War re-enactors.

Iowalez, sorry to hear about your neighbor. In Central Calif we get "tule fog" that gets so thick that we had to drive by braille. Very dangerous stuff.

"He was a very nice man" is the best eulogy I can think of.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

OH IowaLez, that is horrible. We had a 16 year old girl in our area killed because of pulling out in front of someone in fog.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Marchwind, have we seen pictures of the bibs you make and I am just having a senior moment and don't remember them? Are they made out of cotton yarn?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh Lez, what a terrible tragedy. I am so thankful you turned around that morning.



Mrs. Homesteader said:


> Is it soaking for a reason? I remember when we lived in Florida that stuff was full of little itsy bugs. Are you drowning them?


I got the bags from a guy in FL, who took them to Shiloh TN where my husband picked them up and brought them home to me. I haven't encountered any of the red mites that live among the moss. I think sitting in black garbage bags for a few weeks killed them.

The soaking process is part of the retting. I'm experimenting to see what is the fastest way to rett this. When I get back from S.C., I'll be taking some of what is left in the compost pile and boiling it. It usually takes 9 months to rett 'naturally'. I'm hoping to cut that time.



rabbitgeek said:


> I saw video of a woman in FL that spins moss and weaves it into horse pads for Civil War re-enactors.


That would be Dawn Klug. It was her son's friend that brought me the moss (he fought off the red mites!) Dawn no longer makes the horse pads & blankets and there are plenty of Confederate CW reenactors clamoring for these.

I'm hoping that if I'm successful in this venture that Spin Off will publish an article and more spinners/weavers will be interested in producing these for the reenactors.

When I get to the weaving part, I may be able to hold in my hands an original (actual CW era) piece of blanket.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Sounds like a fun project, Cyndi.

IowaLez, so sorry about your neighbor.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lezlie I am so sorry about your neighbor, how very sad  Did he have any animals that need taking care of, dog, cat, farm critters?

Cyndi this will be amazing. Will you please begin a thread dedicated to this project so it can be documented and we can watch and learn? I have never heard of a saddle blanket made from Spanish Moss. How fascinating! Do you by chance have a link to a picture of one?

Mrs. H you are not having a senior moment, I haven't posted pictures yet. I still need buttons. Here is the link to the pattern Baby Tastes Bib I think I may start making them bigger. If you used 100% cotton these will shrink.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Marchwind, I don't believe Stanley left any animals to be cared for. I think he just did crops like corn and soy. His barnyard is mowed and too neat to be housing any animals. He never married and lived alone after his mother died a few years ago. There are 3 sisters, and nieces and nephews, so who or what happens to the farm is a guess.

Below are pictures of the 'Calm Cowl' I made over the last few days. The yarn is BFL, kid mohair, angora, nylon and clear sparkle angelina, with cut up sari silk. The wool/mohair was dyed a pale lavender by combining a touch of raspberry and cornflower blue Gaywool dyes, and the sari silk was aqua/turquoise and dark purples. You might not think this colorway would work too well, but the resulting yarn and cowl match a handwoven ruana I have that combines the same colors perfectly. The 'Calm Cowl' pattern is a free one on Ravelry by IndigoDOT, a woman in Eastern Europe (I forget which country). It is a beginner's pattern, very easy, 211 stitches in diameter. It took 4 skeins of sport-weight yarn, about 400 yards. I made the loop pattern on the second edge, while the original pattern had one plain edge. There is no twist in the cowl.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Lezlie, I LOVE the colors in that. Very soothing. 

Marchwind, those are adorable.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Lez, sorry to hear about your friend. That's hard news to bear.
That's a beautiful color for your cowl.

Cyndi, looks like a good project. Looking forward to the results. 

I want to say I just had the most awesome day. I enjoyed time spent visiting with JDog!  She has some great projects going on. I think the tomaotoes have a good chance for recovery.  I bought a couple of the fleeces she is offering. I'm going to try the suint method of cleaning them. I'm excited about that! 

I'll also be working on getting the furniture out of the kitchen, cleaning pens, and working in the garden over the weekend (in between the predicted rain storms) At this time, all is well, the animals have been fed their supper, and shut in their pens for the night. It is a good thing to hear contented munching and seeing happy tails wagging/swishing.
Hope ya'll have a great weekend.
God bless,
jd


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

OOOOOH, I would love to be able to spend time down there with JD & JDog (and FR, I guess ....)

FR ... you NEED to talk to Paul again about composting! He told me today that "it just isn't his priority." I told him how important it was considering our soil and he said, "It is just too time consuming, even Tim doesn't do it without equipment"

I'm tired of his using my compost for fill dirt or filling the manure spreader and spreading it on the commercial growers corn field instead of our hay field. He even took down my pallets that contained my weeds/dirt/chicken house/straw.

And just last week, after bringing home old hay (instead of the straw that we asked for), BURNED it instead of putting it on the manure/hay compost heap in the west paddock.

ObieTimKonobie ... you're my final hope.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Lez, thats so sad, I'm so sorry.

Well, I haven't exactly been about lately been busier than a three legged cat trying to bury a turd on an icy pond! Nothing fiber related, I'm sorry to say though.
Dh and I were in Nebraska last week, went to go visit the kids and check out a few properties. We actually found one and put in an offer. They countered, and we are trying to decide if we want to accept the counter or not.
Dh's cousin,says he feels they are asking too much. It is 25 acres, with two 100 yo houses on it. Not river front, but only about 100 yds away, with access. The houses both need total gutting, but it is fenced and has a ton of trees, around the perimeter of the land, and the houses. They want 85,000.00. 
Dh's cousin is going to talk to some of his friends who have land out there, and see what they think. We offered full asking price, but want to rent it for 6 months, to give our house here time to sell. They want to close in 45 days, and we just can't do that, without taking out a mortgage that we do not want. Dh's cousin has 500 acres out there, and he feels they are asking way to much, we'll see what he comes up with tomorrow. BTW, it has been on the market for two years.
We got home on Sunday morning about 6am. I started my new job Monday morning! Needless to say I was tired, but all went well. Dh isn't at all thrilled about my going back to work, but for now,we need the cash! Once he gets back to work we'll see what happens. I got hired at a nursing home in the next town over as a CNA, not glamorous, but the pay is good, and I like the work. Everyone was surprised, as basically it is what I do all day for Mom, they figured I would want more of a break. I told them it is different, as I'm getting paid at the one place!:happy:
I'll be working 2-10 for now, but in about a month I will go to graveyard. That way I can be home if Mom needs me during the day, she sleeps at night, so it'll be no big deal if I'm gone.
Well, that's the short version of where I've been. 
Take care all!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ObieTimKonobie..... please don't let Cyndi down!

I too want to see how this blanket thingy goes, will be watching for a post!


Lez, so sorry about your neighbor. It is a blessing ya'll turned back.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmmmm..... further compost disasters unfolding as we speak. :grouphug:

Cyndi, my immediate recommendation is for you to take the initiative and let Paul see you out there rummaging through the compost pile(s) and spreading some finished stuff in your garden. Wheelbarrel, five gallon buckets, whatever.
Do that when and where he can see you.
When he comes to investigate this overt activity, undertaken in spite of your pains, burst dramatically into tears, blubbering ridiculously about how if a girl wants something done, even if it's a man's work........... :heh:

...... and let us know if he responds in gentlemanly fashion.

Then, _I'll_ (far as I know) show up at the Homesteading Weekend, make great pretense to inspect all compost and gardening endeavors in seemingly unbridled oblivion to your unfolding saga, and when he asks me why the overt interest in the gardens and compost piles, then I'll burst dramatically into tears and blubber ridiculously about how awful it is that poor Cyndi has to work so hard building compost piles, only to see them used for barnyard fill where nasty old clay would serve better. :smack: :grit:

Then we'll round up the entire attending crowd at the Weekend and form a circle around Paul's worst particular compost holocaust, each and every one of us blubbering ridiculously, blowing our noses loudly, sharing handkerchiefs and hugging each other in turn, wailing loudly throughout, rather like Wrigley Field every time the Cubs lose a ball game....... and see if the hard truth begins to sink in, _then_.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Hercsmama, you might be moving to Nebraska?!? 

:bouncy:

Yay more fiber people! 

Where is this farm you are looking at? Unfortunately if it's very near Omaha or Lincoln at all, they are going to want a lot. People like to live in the country and commute, understandably. I'll be praying everything works out the way it is supposed for you.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I love that cowl Lezlie. It looks very soft and like it drapes very well. Interesting fiber combo too, did you come up with that? I really like it.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Hercsmama, you might be moving to Nebraska?!?
> 
> :bouncy:
> 
> ...


No maybe about it, we for sure are!
The farm is about 30 miles northwest of Kearney. We will be out in that area somewhere.
It's 7 miles north of a town called Miller, just really love the area, even though it is the bottom of the sand hills.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Whee hee! You'll be within two hours drive of two fiber and yarn shops! The Plum Nelly in Hastings, and my shop!

There's also supposedly a great yarn shop in Kearney. I haven't been there, though.

I love the Sandhills. They are so pretty. The people out there are great too.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It's worth a try, Tim! I'll have the hankies ready.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

...... of course, you could also try having him read my prescription, above.....
The fear of witnessing, _and_ being the impetus for such a spectacle, gnawing on him over the next few weeks, could do wonders for his composting enthusiasm.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Whee hee! You'll be within two hours drive of two fiber and yarn shops! The Plum Nelly in Hastings, and my shop!
> 
> There's also supposedly a great yarn shop in Kearney. I haven't been there, though.
> 
> I love the Sandhills. They are so pretty. The people out there are great too.


The Wooly Mammoth is the name of the one in Kearney. It's a really sweet little shop. The lady that owns it moved there with her Dh about 6-7 years ago from Dallas. 
Pm me with directions to yours. I'll try to stop and have a visit next time we are up there!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

*kicks a rock in frustration*

I've never _been_ to a real, live yarn shop before.

:awh:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Forerunner said:


> *kicks a rock in frustration*
> 
> I've never _been_ to a real, live yarn shop before.
> 
> :awh:


Don't feel too bad. I have only been once. That yarn shop was tiny. Mostly red heart yarn, bulky stuff.
She had two skeins of sock yarn and I bought them. Lol


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Forerunner said:


> *kicks a rock in frustration*
> 
> I've never _been_ to a real, live yarn shop before.
> 
> :awh:


In the words of that famous Smokey Bear... "Only YOU can prevent forest fires..."


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

My dad has been rebuilding Model A and Model T's as long as I have been alive. This is his latest project:


31765_1474595866092_1269545828_31300183_2883423_n by Lythrum_Knits, on Flickr

Earlier this year he asked for me to try to knit something for him - a pair of headlight covers to make it look like the car is sleeping while it is in the garage. I pondered on a design for a while, and it was complicated by the fact that I couldn't try it on the car while I was making it. I settled on a design like the inlet covers that we used on helicopter engines in the USMC. Basically a flat circle, with a lip around the back, and elastic to hold them in the back. I made it in yellow and brown, like the paint job. I wasn't sure how best to make the eyes look sleeping, so I decided to embroidery (I use the term loosely because I am not good at it) on the 'eyelid'. So here is the finished product. I am sending it to him for his birthday, which is in a few weeks. I can't wait to see how they look on the car!


DSCF5482 by Lythrum_Knits, on Flickr


DSCF5483 by Lythrum_Knits, on


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Those are awesome, Lythrum. Talk about custom work!
Be sure to show us a pic of what they look like ON.
Hilarious! :grin:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

What a really great gift. I can't wait to see what they look like on the car either


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

How fun!!! I too want to see a picture of them on the car.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Forerunner said:


> *kicks a rock in frustration*
> 
> I've never _been_ to a real, live yarn shop before.
> 
> :awh:


Heehee! I pretty much live in one! :nana: You should come visit!

Also, my brother got married yesterday. Where has time gone? Just yesterday we were little kids playing games in a tree house. :sob:


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Cute idea. Looking forward to pictures as well. 
jd


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Heehee! I pretty much live in one! :nana: You should come visit!


:whistlin: Yeah, anymore I pretty much live in one, too.... Heh. :whistlin:



> Also, my brother got married yesterday. Where has time gone? Just yesterday we were little kids playing games in a tree house. :sob:


Long ago I realized that some of the source of my contentedness in life was that I did not mind growing old. I even enjoy it. 
My bros and sis have all but one been married for some time...... and, as chance would have it, if my youngest doesn't get his act together soon, he'll be _stuck_ living in a tree house for the rest of his days.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> How fun!!! I too want to see a picture of them on the car.


Me too!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi everyone - haven't checked in for quite a while! Seems like everyone is busy - 'tis the season: gardening, babies, yardwork, and the end of the school year! I haven't touched my wheel for over a month :sob:

The lambs have grown so quickly! I'm going to post them on the barter board here, as well as a few other places. I wish I could keep all of them, but it's quickly becoming overwhelming as they grow! They are all sweethearts, and have been so easy to work with :sing:

We got three Nubian goat kids to add to the mix, and they've been so much fun! Trying to spend a lot of time with them now, so they're well-adjusted. I'll have to introduce myself over on the Goat board - I've learned a lot from lurking there! :grouphug:

I've done NOTHING with the Master Spinner program in the last month ugh! I've got some pictures to share too - the difference between worsted and woolen prep - it was an awesome exercise! Hopefully I'll get some time to get them posted here...

Biggest news though!!!! Went to the MD Sheep & Wool Festival, and bought my first COLORED roving! I've decided my goal for the Tour de Fleece is to spin sock weight COLORED yarn, and knit a pair of socks. I'll have to get a picture of it during the day so you can see the true colors. I've never spun from colored roving, so I can't wait! It's a good thing it's so busy here or I'd be pulling it out before the Tour started! I'm looking forward to some concentrated spinning time :dance:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Marchy, I am going to knit some of those baby bibs! Have some baby showers coming up, and so I think these will be quick and easy to have on hand, along with some little baby socks.

Knitted up DH a pair of socks. He wanted them knitted big and felted down a little so they will be 'cushy' ....so that is what I did. Only thing is, he has these little bird legs, so the leg of the sock is sorta almost huge on him. Guess I need to do a rib knit all the way down for him, huh? Will do another pair of socks for him and give that a whirl.


Well, that is about it for me lately. I am going for an interview at a employment agency tomorrow. So throw out a prayer and cross some fingers for me. We are hanging by a thread here...the bills are piling up.

ok, off to knit some bibs now.
ya'll have a great night!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am still here working on the Wensleydale Totally Tasha shawl. 
For goodness sake the little lacy zig-zag trim is taking forever.
It goes between 5 and 8 stitches only, but it is just amazingly fiddly. LOL

It goes like this:

Row 1 â Yo, p2 tog, k1, yo, k2.
Row 2 â K2, k-p-k into next stitch, k1, yo, p3 tog (this p3 tog is always made up of 2 edging sts and 1 st from shawl)
Row 3 â Yo, p2 tog, k6.
Row 4 â K6, yo, p3 tog.
Row 5 â Yo, p2 tog, k6.
Row 6 â BO 3, k2, yo, p3 tog.


For about a million times, I swear. 
You turn it around every 30 seconds or so.

I have done the long part of the triangle and turned the first corner.
That took the better part of 3 days. 
I am hoping to have it done before the weekend, but w/ company coming I am not sure.
So much housekeeping, yardwork, and packing to do. Blergh. :yuck:
What to wear, getting my dress shoes cleaned up, finding a stupid slip for under that dress. Nailpolish is pretty much mandatory.
I am not cut out for this type of stuff. 
Then comes introducing my DH to the big rooster. He will be doing the bird chores for the first time EVER while I am gone. LOL
Comedy is sure to unfold with that. :teehee:

Does anybody know the best LYS in D/FW, TX? :whistlin:
I will be in that area for a few days, and I am looking for things to fill the time. 

Still working to not stress out about this whole graduation of one son and his moving out, and the marriage of the oldest one.
It is all just hard for me. I wish it wasnt, but I feel almost incapacitated. I feel kind of dumb, honestly.
They are all having their own ideas, doing their own things. The nerve! :teehee:

Pictures of my Emptying Nest/ Mourning Shawl.... eventually.

Just. Keep. Knitting. (right?)
:angel:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Awwwwww, GAM it will get better. Big hugs to you, lots of thought of strength for you. You wil get through all of this and look back and wonder why you felt this way. Embrace the fibers they will help.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ, praying for your interview!!

GAM, it will be fine. We all go through those jitters. I had my Sister-in-laws telling me I needed to do make-up and that my "dress Crocs" would not cut it for my son's wedding.  It will be behind you before you know it. Take a deep breath and relax. I will pray for you!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks WIHH. I knew I could count on you for a TX LYS preview. :teehee:
I am going to be in Bedford at my inlaws house.
Just looking at the map gives me a cringe. The METROPLEX! 

I will set my DFIL on the task of getting me to a yarn store. 
He is all about the adventure of driving in the city.

I will probably end up buying some 30 dollar sock yarn or something else equally absurd. LOL


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I just went and did an LYS search on ravelry. 
There are 15 stores w/in a 50 mile radius.
The Knitting Fairy is closest. Only 6 miles. Hmm.
They have Dream in Color yarn...


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

In Chicago they had something that looked similar... it was called The Spaghetti Bowl.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Okay then, WIHH, since I'm afraid of heights I won't go on the MixMaster. I don't like looking down! It looks like wild, concrete medusa!

The only thing I don't like about Spring is the way things come to a head and it's always a rush to get everything done on time, all at once.

Yesterday was a lovely day here, mostly sunny and about 70 degrees, light breeze. I hilled a hundred row-feet of potatoes. Then I trained my hops up their strings; some bines are 4 feet tall already. I took 11 tomato plants to my neighbor. I marked the next 50x75 foot section of garden so we can spray weeds before we plant. I laid out my sweetcorn area. My body is protesting a lot, I ache all over!

The weather outlook for us is NO MORE FROST!:sing: For the rest of the month, we have a few more nights in the high 40s, then it's all in the 50's and above! So today we are planting out our larger tomato plants. They are about 16 inches tall right now. This way I don't have to pot them up into the 1 gallon containers, and we don't have to dig such big holes to plant them.

The field corn around us is 2" tall already! Now farmers are getting ready to plant their soybeans. So it_ is _going to stay warm. Farmers know these things.

Today I pack the camper for going to Shepherd's Harvest Festival. We leave tomorrow morning. I have my to-do list made.

When we get back, we have to clean the house right away; my youngest son's father is coming to visit us for a week, from NorCal. We haven't seen him since 2008, before we moved here, so it will be nice to see him again. We are on good terms. He and my son have both said they would help me in the garden, so I'm going to put them to work! The soil is a steady 64 degrees now, so next week the pole beans and sweet corn are going in with their help.

That's what I'm up to these days. No time for spinning right now.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Glad to hear you're getting things done, Lez. The difference in climate always amazes me--we haven't even PLANTED our corn yet--and Iowa is planting soybeans already? 'Mazing.

So busy at work lately, and it just keeps coming. (Like drinking from a firehose, is what I say.)

I wanted to sign up for a knitting class retreat that a friend is teaching at a farm about 1.5 hours away from here. Thought I could swing it (both time and money) and knew that it would be good for me to have a Lona-Day. I checked yesterday morning and found out it wasn't next week, like I thought, it was TODAY. Well, I guess I missed that one.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Ahhh Weever! Sorry you missed it. I had that happen on about the only fiber festival around here last year. It made me sad. (but I will be watching close this next time around!!! I think it is in the fall) 

WIHH - my son #1 lives in East Dallas and son #2 lives in Plano now! he loves it. And it is HUGE compared to when you and I were hanging out in the DFW area. (evidently about the same time!) I feel old when I think about going to lower Greenville and hanging out at Whole Foods.... wood plank floors, little place! I used to go to the little sandwich bar and have avacado/cheese sandwiches and a carrot juice for lunch.... :rock:
That was a long time ago...in a land far away..... And I still HATE the mixmaster! I stay away from it!

GAM - I have #3 graduating this year, and he is spending more and more time away. He is working on the ranch (same one I worked at) with cows and such, so he stays there while he is working. It seems easier when they move off slowly like that. I sure do miss them though! 
I have mixed feelings with the emptying nest. I have a love/hate thing going. The idea of sitting in the evening and spinning/knitting without the worry of a crazy bunch of meal cooking/cleaning is appealing. Not seeing my kids is NOT appealing. :hammer: 
So... I just knit/spin and sip the wine when I can and watch them grow and go. 

Lez, sounds like your working too hard! I have been doing the garden thing gradual this year. Have cucumbers growing like crazy (pickles!!!!) and the tomatoes and peppers are already putting out.  My cabbages are becoming saurkraut (yay!) and I really need to go plant more stuff.

Thnx for the prayers on the job interview! It is a temp to perm service, and it went really well. I aced the general office testing (SURPRISED!) and she was duly impressed. Even though I am an old woman I managed to look neat and actually almost professionally dressed. (yeah, I should have taken a pic for ya'll!!) She seemed confident that she could get me in some temp jobs - which is really all I want. I am too danged old for a career and I really just want to be here on my homestead, not working.

Well, time to go milk my goaty babies! And knit like crazy! The baby shower I thought I had a couple of weeks to get ready for is next week, I need to be a bib/sock knitting fool! lol!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

:waves to everyone:

Quick drive by posting to say that there's a giveaway over at my blog - if you've read Just Keep Knitting and leave a comment somewhere, you're in the draw for some SWAG. 

In other news, I had tons of fun at the auction Sunday with my friend, did some digging in the garden when it was sunny, and today I'm a bit knackered but that's okay as I have spindle spinning and knitting to keep me company while I rest up.

Hugs all around, 'cause who doesn't need a hug now and then, eh?


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

How many people have a dog that begs for kefir? She comes and puts her chin on my leg to tell me she wants something. I get up to follow her and she goes to her bowl and stops. Then she goes on to the fridge. She waits expectantly while I get out the kefir and put it in her bowl. Then she eats all her food. My husband said it is her gravy.

We picked up our new Jersey heifer today. She had never been in electric fencing before. She is 9 months old. We keep our cows in with one wire. She touched it a couple of times and settled into eating. They our 2 steers started running at her and out she ran right through the fence. We got her back in once and she got out and ran away. Sigh.... This is one reason we are praying for perimeter fencing. We found her around the block. She had crossed a major state highway. We locked her in the trailer and we put up the other kind of fence on another barn. So far she is happy.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Marci, that is crazy. You are so lucky (fortunate, blessed) that she didn't get hit and killed and/or kill someone. AND you are lucky you caught her again. 

I hate chasing cattle.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

My dad got his headlight covers today:


156521_3905520277683_1269545828_33595191_2130456744_n by Lythrum_Knits, on Flickr

I think he has it stretched out more than I had planned, one of the eyes looks distorted. I think it would have looked better if I had done it in single crochet, because I think it is too open. He actually has them upside down from how I had planned them to be, but he seems happy with them.  I might have to do some troubleshooting when I go up there this summer.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just got back from Columbia SC attending my "baby's" Army basic training graduation. So danged proud for him! He's still his goofy self, but there is a maturity in him I haven't seen before. He is thinking about his future and now wanting to go to college when he is in his 2-year reserve time. He's in VA now for a few weeks, then off to FL for 37 weeks of training for EOD (Explosive Ordinance Detonation). If the war is still going on in Afghanistan next year, he'll be going for certain.

Had to 'share' my 'baby' with his father half of Wed & Thurs, but am very, very thankful that his father was respectful to me (although to others he was his "full-of-his-self-boastful-embarrassing-jerk", to the point that out son walked away from him many times shortly after I did.)

Even though my 'baby' moved out last summer (to his father's house), it finally feels like he is officially 'out of the nest' and on his own. Bitter sweet feeling. Very satisfying that the course he has set for himself is a good path and he's grown to be a happy, respectful, caring man. It's just that I know he is still in that limbo time where he won't yet seek me out for advice like his older sister and brother does. He will, given time. Time to turn the page in my life. Major 'M.O.M.' (Mean Old Mother) time is gone ... now I get to be their friend. It's been a wonderful time with the older two, they've realized I _do _have a brain and seek me out for advice.


Spent last evening with my mother. Took her out to dinner, then we were up late talking. Spent half the day with her today. My car conked out on me about 3/4 the way home and my knight in shining armor, _(and sometimes Paul)_, came to my rescue.

My dogs missed the heck out of me, as did _(and sometimes Paul)_. My cats couldn't have cared less that I was gone. It's good to be back home and smelling the sweet country air and hearing the birds singing.

Tomorrow I plan on getting the rest of my vegetable garden in the ground. The seeds I started are doing very well.

I'll check back in later and read up on all I've missed (including in this thread).

I've missed you guys!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome home Cyndi! I'm glad you had a nice time with your son. I understand how those times can be ith ex's around :yuck: unfortunately they are a necessary evil, at least for a time.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Glad you go to go, and glad you are back home safely. It's nice to be missed, isn't it?


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Lythrum, I LOVE the sleepy car!!!  

Cyndi, glad you got to go and that you are home safe and sound!!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Here is our new heifer. The people we got her from named her Buckeye because the white patch on her face looks like the state of Ohio. We are renaming her Magnolia or Maggie for short.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

What a pretty cow!

Here's what I have finished recently ... this is for the Mary Maxim Design Competition. Wish me luck!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh - thought I'd mention it here as well as in the Fibre for Sale thread .. 
I do have some fibre for sale. Nothing spectacular - but there's some Hampshire fleece, some Icelandic, and other things I'm destashing. Details in my stash on Rav or PM me for details.
Price is "postage plus what you think it's worth and/or can pay". It needs to NOT be here taking up room in my house and if you need it but are short on money, well, then it should be at YOUR house. Postage, of course, is non-trivial if the boxes get too big or heavy but we can be creative.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Fiber artists are the most generous and helpful of all enablers. :angel:
Any new spinners or even would-be, could-be, think-they-might-be folks should really just contact frazzlehead. 
She is awesome and will get some fiber in your hands. 
Honestly, dont be shy! You know who you are. :grin:


ME?!

I am leaving for TX in the morning. I am all packed except for this netbook and my kindle.
Got a new simple sock project on the needles. Toes up and I am going to try the Sweet Tomato heels this time.
I want to try that style on the CSM but I think doing it SLOW on needles is a good idea to start.
72 stitches on size zero needles. That is plenty slow. :teehee:

I survived the graduation. Counting down to the wedding next weekend.


Also I am holding my breath to hear about the Shepherd's Harvest.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Welcome back Cyndi, I'm glad you made it there and back again safely. 

That is a pretty new girl you have there Marci, I would have thought her spot was more heart-shaped, but then I am not from Ohio either. 

That is a beautiful shawl Frazzlehead, good luck with the competition!

GAM, have a safe trip!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Frazzle, the shawl is BEAUTIFUL!!!! You do wonderful work!!

GAM, have a great time and just enjoy yourself!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Loving the shawl! 

I agree with , that mark on your cow does look like a heart.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

We had a Holstein-Jersey Cross steer for a while that had a very similar marking on his forehead. 

My brothers called him "Heart the Fart". Boys. . .


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here we are at the graduation.
Maternal grandma, paternal grandma (standing), stepson, my mom, and I.
It is impossible to get everyone looking perfect in a gymnasium pic, but it was an event alright.

Notice that I am wearing the wensleydale shawl. 
I finished that rather than mow the back yard before my trip. Priorities. :teehee:
Better pics to come of the shawl at the wedding, I would think.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

GAM, you stand out like a backwoods girl at an uptown social event. :thumb:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Gee thanks, Forerunner. 
Honestly though, there are a few families who are WAY more backwoods than us.
They make me feel downright citified. 

There were 58 kids graduating and they had made a sort of 'this is your life' slideshow of them all.
My DFIL commented on the number of hunting/fishing/guns/trophy photos that were in it.
My comment was that, "Yes, there were a lot of pictures of dead animals."
He is a college prof who goes to LOTS of grad ceremonies and thought some of his liberal teaching colleagues would be fairly horrified by that slideshow. 

I am just glad it is all over. I am very proud of the kid too.
He had a LOT of grandmas hanging off him that day.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Gee thanks, Forerunner.


Comin' from me.......that was high praise. :bow:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I just love reading what everyone is doing. I feel so lazy...except I have so little time to play. You people are so much fun and do so many different things. I love the headlight covers - I should make some for DH's tractor. Love Maggie the heifer. AND the shawl!

GAM- you look great. I graduated from a class of 97 in Ava, MO. We were hicksville and didn't even know it. Now my son goes the the same sized school. Our others, the ones that actually graduated, (we let some of our kids drop out their senior year and start college - they didn't just loaf) were in schools of 1200-1800 students. We'll take the small schools any day. You make the shawl look great, by the way. 

I'm really glad I decided to lamb in late March. Then the babies are out of the way for the gardening season. My hands are full! We lost our little bloating ewe lamb. She gave it a valiant try, but she just couldn't make it. After having to deflate her 3 times, I think I can do about anything to an animal now. Maybe. I work 4 hours a week at the juvenile detention center helping them with their garden. They want to grow more than half of their food in 2 more years. It's a lot of work to teach the boys how to do things since most haven't done ANYTHING with their hands - from tying knots to measuring something.

I have some fibers dyed and a huge bagfull with the ends flicked out. It's all ready for the drum carder. Hopefully, I'll have enough oomph to get started making batts tonight. After I build a trellis over the gate I built yesterday, fertilize the raspberries, plant the MD cherry tree, water and weed the greenhouse and mix up this week's grain rations. replant potatoes, plant the tomatoes....you get the picture. IT'S SPRING!! I love it. 

FR - don't wear yourself out with the compliments there!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Callieslamb said:


> FR - don't wear yourself out with the compliments there!


Oh, I'm having my morning quart of coffee, fresh cream and maple syrup..... while I peruse and comment.

I've got PLENTY of energy. :bouncy:


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Love the shawl Frazzle! And wow, graduations everywhere! Beautiful heifer too Mrs. H. I really wish we could have large livestock here. My spouse (DH) keeps trying to convince me to move to his inherited property 30 miles north of here. It's in the country, which is great, but he only has about 2 acres and for the most part it's useless for anything. Half the property is a bog, dangerous for livestock, and the rest is sharply sloped and covered in large boulders, making gardening nearly impossible. Plus the whole thing is stuck deep in a holler with little sunlight. Not exactly my idea of utopia. So I have to keep to my birds/poultry and "mini-cows" (rabbits and cavies).

Next to ya'll, I also feel downright lazy. I've been working on a lace spiral scarf in my spare time, which isn't much really. I did manage to spin up 1/4 of some blue-dyed Merino roving I've had awhile. Personally I don'y think Merino, in this form, is all it's cracked up to be. It's been hard to split and hard to spin fine, almost as though it wants to be spun a little heavier. Anytime I try to get fine, the thread breaks.

I did manage to clean up the back lot, repair the old fencing and put up some new and turn the primary and secondary gardens before the rains came. And DH finally got the foundation for my craft shed built and leveled. So at least I've managed to accomplish a few things, even if they aren't fiber related just now.


----------



## Happyhomemama (Jul 13, 2005)

Hello,
I'm new here and thought I'd jump in. I'll just copy a bit from my other thread for those that didn't see it.



> Hello, I'm new this world mostly brought about by falling for the Shetland sheep I saw at the fair last year and my daughters interest in spinning. I then proceeded to buy one and he lives with our old retired dairy goat. I sheered him this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So now that I have this fleece that seems HUGE to me. I'm considering a wheel, I really can't imagine spinning it all up on a drop spindle.:huh: My husband bought me a drum carder for mother's day. It is used so I have my fingers crossed that it will work ok when it gets here! So yeah, jumping in with both feet. I've washed it and am now picking it and dreaming of a blanket and maybe a hat, slippers, or socks! I think I'm going to be pestering you guys *a lot*!

In other farm news we have about half of our garden planted and one of our three Nubian milkers has kidded, the other two will kid later this month. And it is feeling like summer! Yay!

Deanna in WA


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Hubby is demonstrating spinning tomorrow at an alpaca farm--he's only spun alpaca once, but he doesn't think he'll have any trouble. He's also taking along our two guard llamas so they can get a haircut and a pedicure. 

Meanwhile, I get to go to work. Lucky me!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello and Welcome HappyHomeMamma,

This place is wonderful for helping out with all things fiber related.

I got and tried a drop spindle awhile back. I cant imagine doing a large amount of spinning with one either!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Now aren't you all glad you weren't born before spinning wheels were invented? Lol.

I did a spinning demo at a kids summer camp open house this past weekend. I dressed like a medieval maiden and spun both on a wheel and with a drop spindle.

I've decided I like spindles best, but only because I have more control. A wheel is really much faster!

Two skeins worth spun on my drop spindle, oodles more to go from this one fleece!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Some of you are really good with those drop spindles. Mine keeps winding up on the floor :hysterical::smack


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Pearl B said:


> Some of you are really good with those drop spindles. Mine keeps winding up on the floor :hysterical::smack


That's why they call it a drop spindle, don'tcha know?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Pearl B said:


> Some of you are really good with those drop spindles. Mine keeps winding up on the floor :hysterical::smack


That's when it's time to take up [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mGDkZ_zBJ4"]supported spindling[/ame]!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Weever,

I was pretty sure thats why they named it that the first few times I used it :hysterical:

Frazzlehead, 

Thank you for the link:thumb: There may be hope for me yet!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

My latest socks. I didnt think the color would turn as nice as it did. Come next 
St. Patrick's day I will be ready :sing:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Happyhomemama Welcome to the Fold!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Pearl, by next St Patricks Day you should have a whole pile of bright socks to choose from. :grin:

Great job! 

You are a sockknitter now.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Lovely shawl Frazzle! 
GAM I hope your Texas trip is going well.
Congrats Cyndi on the graduated DS!!! yay!
Welcome Happyhomemama!!! You are Home now for sure! 
PearlB, love the socks!
And yes, Svenska, I am so happy to have a wheel! I can't drop spindle worth a flying flip!!!!


This Saturday is DS#3 graduation complete with crawfish boil. Can't wait!!
Then I have Little Sister's 40th Birthday party and family get together over Memorial weekend. 
Today I should be knitting baby socks for Thursday's baby shower, I have 4 bibs done (thnx Marchie for the pattern you posted!!)
I am still unemployed, and the piggy is getting REALLLLL skinny. Which is sad. I would be buying fleece and fiber like WIHH if I had a job right now! 

Ok. DS#4 needs my help, better go see what he broke. :smack 
lol!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi everybody!

My son has a job doing some lawn mowing and so forth at a nearby subdivision, so I took him over there this morning then did some stuff around home. Forerunner, you'll be proud of us: when he finished, all the bagged up leaves and grass clippings came home to go in the piles here! Our composting is a bit less structured than what you have (to put it mildly) but with barnyard waste, leftover hay, and assorted other compostables we have several piles that are slowly turning into dirt. All the low spots that need to be filled in house piles. 

I have done a lot of supported spindling the last couple of months - I'm really tired and don't have the energy to do much but that seems to not wear me out at all. It's so restful! I just love it. I got the pink shawl done for the competition, now I have to finish the afghan. I am going to go work on it right away here. It's about 1/4 done so far, judging by the number of balls of wool I have to use up, so I'd better get knitting if it's to be done by the deadline (I want it done by end of the month so they can be in the mail in plenty of time for the June 15 deadline).

Sent off some fibre today and yesterday - there's plenty more so please, if you want some, just let me know! 

Ok, off to knit now!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Welcome Happy Home Mama!!!!

Pearl, those socks are awesome!!! Way to go. I love them.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone! You folks :rock:
Its all pics everyone posts that motivate me. Lythrum, those headlight covers :rock:. They go so nice with the car!!

Frazzle, you do some of the loveliest shawls Ive ever seen.

GAM & WIHH, both of you are sock :wizard:'s!!

I dont think I could even find a class with as much talent as their is here on this forum!!

Im going to try to make a shirt now from a pattern I got from verypink.com
and toe up socks.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Frazzle....just how long is your average growing season ?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

FR, we can start planting frost resistant things in May (onions, carrots, etc), and then tender things can't go out until early June. Technically our average last frost is around May 26.

Fall frosts will start in early September. I think it's around 110 days or something like that, frost-free.

I am technically in Zone 3. We are just now having enough green grass to think about putting the critters on pasture - our pastures were a bit weary so we are waiting a little extra, I've seen some animals out already, ours will go next week probably ... but we always plan on hay until May. We'll pull them off pasture again in late September, maybe October if we get a good growth year.

With season extension (row covers, cold frames, etc) you can do pretty well, but tomatoes and so on always need to be started indoors. I wasn't up to doing much this year, so I will probably not have a lot of 'plants in need of babying' in my garden this summer. Lots of potatoes and onions and garlic, as those grow fine even with cold on either end of the season, and we eat a lot of them anyway. I'd hoped to do more, but the energy wasn't there, so ... it is what it is.

It's a pretty short season, compared to a lot of you south of the border, even the southern part of Alberta is better for things like corn than where I am. 

Now you know where winter lives ... it's at my house!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks Pearl B, I love the socks btw, green is my favorite color. I have had to take a break from sock knitting to make my first pair of baby booties for a shower next week. I'm learning some new stitches and techniques so I am happy. And since it is small it knits up quick! :happy:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am still in Texas.
Tomorrow we are going to that LYS in Plano. 
My DFIL is planning to dump us ladies at the Woolie Ewe while he and my youngest son go over to Frye's for a new MP3.

I have been submersed in Texan culture for the entire duration of this trip.
Listening to James Mc Murtry, Joe Ely, Robert Earl Keen, Max Stalling, Ray Wylie Hubbard, etc. Texan Americana tunes.

The things they call sopapillas here are NOT the same as in NM, but they are still noteworthy. 
The beer isnt half bad either. :buds:

Today we went for an amazing lunch at the Medi Cafe, Greek food. <love!>
That is another thing that sheep are good for = gyros! (sorry Marchwind, but they are delicious). 

I am going to need to go on a diet when I get home. :teehee:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM, if I ever eat meat again, lamb was always one of my favorite meats to eat. Always my birthday supper was lamb . And yes I agree gyros are delicious, as is most Greek food. I'm happy that you are enjoying your trip. Make sure to take a camera and post a report of the LYS.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

As much as I (now) love winter and the down time if affords, I'm in full swing of summer! I've been out in the garden the past 4 days, finishing up planting and weeding like no tomorrow. My Fibro loves days like this!!

It has been gorgeous here. Low 80's, low humidity, nice breeze.


:sigh:

I love my life!


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

i guess I should introduce myself here on the fiber forum also.sorry I posted a few days ago without the introduction. I live in Indiana, I knit ,crochet and love ,love, love to felt.Wet and needle felting.We dont have animals besides chickens, a dog and 2 cats.My husband says he does not want anything else that needs to be fed.Today my daughter and I went to a Fiber festival in Ohio. What fun ,and let me tell you we did a great job supporting sheepfarmers.Got lots of beautiful roving in lots of colors. Also found some real pretty shawl pins for our many diffrent shawls we have made.Now ijust need to find the time to work on all my new projects besides gardening etc.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Welcome Oma!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Welcome to The Fold Oma!

So this weekend I made my first attempt at spinning on a drop spindle. I picked up a Lacis spindle at my LYS, and some beautiful cornflower blue roving. I thought it was odd, but the spindle didn't have a hook on it like all of the ones I have seen, it had a groove that you secure the yarn with a half-hitch knot with. :shrug: But it was the only one they had and it was $11 so I got it. 



So I went home and watched a bunch of Youtube videos, including one that was on this type of spindle. I braced myself and got out the roving and went to town. Since this is my first time spinning all I hoped for was something vaguely yarn-like. Here is the result, obviously my winding technique needs some improvement. :gaptooth:



I have to say that the groove really annoyed me because the half-hitch kept popping off, dropping the spindle so that I would have to pick it up and rewind. Has anyone used one of these and has any advice on that? I was getting the drafting down finally, but the dropping spindle really was getting on my nerves. gre:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a spindle rather like that, and I usually just do a little loop thing. (basically twist the yarn to make a loop, then pop it over the end and tighten.)

I have found that I have to twist the yarn for my loop one direction for clockwise, and the other for counterclockwise, otherwise my spindle drops. However, when I have it the "right" way, it stays put very well. My spindle is at my shop, but I'll take pictures tomorrow and show you what I do. 

Til then, experiment a bit with different things and see what works for you!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I was wondering if there might be something to do with that, I'll have to be more conscious next time I work on it. I need more roving.  Thanks for the input!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Lythrum, that spindle looks like you could use it supported, too.

It's quite a different technique, but it could be 'your thing' ... never know unless you try. There are some awesome videos - my favourite is by Beth Smith from the Spinning Loft ... I think it's called spinning on Russian spindles.

You may find that your spindle turns longer and gives you fewer troubles if you draft out your yarn a little thinner. Perhaps if you 'fluff up' your fibre a little more, or peel it into thinner strips before you start working with it, that will also help make things go a bit easier. I've never used a spindle with a hitch, always a hook, so I have no specific advice there! 

Pretty coloured yarn!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi and Welcome to the Fold Oma2three!

Lythrum I think its only fair to warn you that drop spindles were created by marketing wizards. They want to keep trying till you finally decide to go and buy a spinning wheel. eep::hysterical:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Lythrum, that is a nice drop spindle! After seeing it I gave mine a try again, hence the comment.

______________________________________________

I was playing around with my 17" circ's the other day. And I found a raglan pattern I like, it could be used for either a shirt or sweater depending on the size yarn used.

I'm thinking of making a sweater with a v -neck. If I did that, to make the v - neck, wouldn't I have to turn my work?

TIA


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Frazzlehead, I did separate the roving into thinner sections and it helped me a lot with getting more consistent. I tried to let the fiber tell me what it wanted to be, like WIHH suggested, and apparently it wanted to be wildly varying between thick and thin. :hysterical: I know that practice will help, and now that I have tried it I think I will get more out of the videos than I did before I started. I saw the Navajo lady on Youtube and thought one of those spindles would be more my speed, since it looked easier to control. But I am going to resist the short attention span and try to get proficient at this one before I move on to another type. (Plus I blew my fiber budget this month!)

Pearl, I agree about the marketing wizards. I have put in word to my dad about a spinning wheel, because he is one of the best scavengers that I know. He mentioned a family member in Canada that has one that he will see about when he gets up that way again. I'll just keep my fingers crossed that it will be in decent condition.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Friday was the day from h*ll. I left DD (14 yr old!) and DS#4 (12 yr old) to man the homestead while DS#3 and I went and did all the last min. graduation stuff.
Well, DD didn't answer her phone for something like 2 hours. That makes me MAD! I have no way of knowing if they are ok! gre: ((it seems the computer and TV had way more interesting stuff than checking on the goats or looking at the phone did))
Got home to find ALL and I mean ALL the goats and sheep out. With half my garden MIA>thnx to the goats and sheep. gre:gre::duel:
I was hot to say the least. So, DD no longer has a phone. ha! No computer for the kids, no tv, no life! grrrrr...
So, anyway.... Saturday was much better. DS#3 graduated and we had a crawdad eating party that left me FAT and Sassy! lol! 

Today nearly killed me. We moved 300feet of fence so the goaties and sheepies stay out of trouble. 

So... here are some pics of my Graduate!
Class of 2012









My Son!









oops! huge pics! sorry!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> Pearl, I agree about the marketing wizards. I have put in word to my dad about a spinning wheel, because he is one of the best scavengers that I know. He mentioned a family member in Canada that has one that he will see about when he gets up that way again. I'll just keep my fingers crossed that it will be in decent condition.


See, thats the way it works!!! I figured that out the 2nd day I had my spindle :hysterical:

A spinning wheel just isnt in the cards for me right now. Im thinking of moving and am trying to get down to just bare bone basics. Plus they are a little on the expensive side for me. 

There are 0 decent 2nd hand stores anywhere around here.
Its not exactly purist, some of those cheap electric ones on ebay have caught my eye. Im just not willing to invest a lot of money in something I dont even know that I would like. I still need to get my hip surgery done too.

Then I see fleeces like Forerunner posts and I know I would love to be able to be able to make my own yarn.

Good Luck, I hope the one you get is in good condition!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

MamaJ,

What a handsome young man!! Congrats on the graduation, it must be an exciting time for him. Its nice to have the schooling behind and ready to move onto the next phase of life.

Sorry to hear about the garden. I would be upset about that too. 

300ft of fence is alot of fence. Time for a long hot bath and just kick back for the rest of the evening. Try to think of the graduation and not the missing garden!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Thnx Pearl!!!
yeah, that was a LOT of fence. Hope the goaties/sheepies appreciate it! lol!
DS#4 was trying to make it up to me, he went to the remaining cucumber plants this evening and picked a bowl full of cucs! lol.... I told him that was awesome! but there weren't any peppers to go with them! 

I am sipping some iced coffee, knitting up some baby booties (nope, still don't have that gift finished!) and watching Toy Story with the grad! lol!
I will be in much less pain tomorrow!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

We had someone put the fence in, ( 300 ft and in the desert soil) I was in pain just watching him. I was also grateful I could hire someone to do that.

Im knitting my first raglan shirt/sweater. It could go either way depending on the thickness of the yarn. Its the 2nd time Ive had to rip it back to the collar and start over. Im accidentally ktog2ing somewhere. 
It has a decrease row, and then a knit all-around row next. I mess those 2 up at times. I do that unintentionally with my socks too :hair

Hopefully the 3rd time is a charm. If I have to redo it again, Im going all the way back to the start and putting a v-neck in :hysterical:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Pearl B said:


> Hi and Welcome to the Fold Oma2three!
> 
> Lythrum I think its only fair to warn you that drop spindles were created by marketing wizards. They want to keep trying till you finally decide to go and buy a spinning wheel. eep::hysterical:


Or to keep buying more and more drop spindles until you have one for every day of the month!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> have you tried using a stitch marker at the beginning of the row that says I for increase or D for decrease? Thats what I have to do or I do the same thing!


Im glad to know Im not the only one that does that. I was starting to feel special and not in a good way either.

Thank you, you gave me a great idea. What I use for markers are actually little gold jewelry/findings/ rings I got a walmart for $2 a package. They come in silver too. I love them cause they are just the right size. 



MullersLaneFarm said:


> Or to keep buying more and more drop spindles until you have one for every day of the month!


 :hysterical:
Im thinking a turkish spindle might be just what I need, or a russian supported like Frazzle gave me a link too.

I got carried away with my kindle fire, and spent a little too much on books and games.Plus I got Amazon prime this month and that pretty much was my play money for the month. I need to get a good book on the art of spindling. I found a good bunch of you tube vids, Im just not sure what sequence they go in.

I bought a kit. 2 drop spindles, & 3 rovings a while back. I still have a good amount of the 2 colored rovings. Ive been saving them till I know what Im doing.

They call to me though. One of the rovings is really easy to work with. The other one is like it is all matted together and hard to get apart (I think its called drafting).

I could probably make some nice fine yarn with one of them. I just dont want to take the chance of wasting/ruining it, I want to spin it though too.
Time for some  and youtube vids


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am back! :grin:

Welcome to all the new people and congrats to all the grads and their families.

I have been driven thousands of miles over several states and back again.
The wedding was beautiful. It was wonderful to see everyone, etc.
Here we are. 










This one has both my boys as well as my new daughter in love. 









These were photos taken by my DFIL, bless him for taking the time.
I had my camera with me but was way too busy being on my best behavior to take many pics.
I am looking forward to the professional shots. We had to stand around for a LOT of pictures. :teehee:

I could go on and on about it, but I will spare you.

Now that I am home I have a LOT of catching up to do on my house and yard work. 
That DH of mine could have done a bit better at the upkeep around here. :frypan:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I got off the farm for over a week and my nails were perfect the whole time!
I have been home less than 12 hours and now I am back to my usual grungy self. :gaptooth:

I did go to the Woolie Ewe in Plano.
Honestly, it was not that inspiring for a yarn shop. 
Lots of weird cotton ribbon yarns and those knitted tube yarns and eyelash yarns and baby 'blends', and sparkly blends. 
Most of it was geared towards the 'quick knit' Dallas ladies. 
The whole thing was set up by brands rather than weights.
There really wasnt a 'sock yarn' section. 

I found a few skeins here and there, but there wasnt too much selection.
The only roving they had was some Targhee braids, 4 oz for $22. 
I did buy some Malbrigo supersock in violet and 2 balls of an alpaca blend laceweight in dark blue, 
and a skein of 2 ply Fiberphile sockyarn in a blue colorway. 
There werent many color choices at all and things were pretty disorganized.
It was nothing to write home about. 
Oh well. It just reminded me of why I make my own yarn. 

Speaking of which~

Levi Lowman! I was not expecting the fleece to be washed already!
I am going to have so much fun with that fiber.
It is ready to spin!


Just as soon as I mow this lawn and catch up the laundry and take out the trash and brush my dogs. 
Where oh where did the DH put my kitchen broom? 
It's not like he went out around sweeping anything, as far as I can tell. LOL


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> :Glad Levi made the trip! Did he jump out of the box?


Oh, yes!
My dear MIL was here when I opened the box.
I made a show of letting the wool ooze out of its confines so she could observe.
She said you must have sat on that bag in order to get all that fiber into such a small carton. :teehee:

Message me how much I owe you and I will send it ASAP. I need to get your videos back to you too.

You are such a great fiber enabler. :kissy:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It's fun to play dress-up every so often. But I'm ALWAYS happy to get home again. You look splendid, nail polish and all. Love the shawl! BTW what did the DIL think of her shawl?

My sister, the one who owns the yarns and needle point shop said that the eyelash yarns were coming back, yuck! Oh and her shop was arranged horribly too. I told her it needed to be arranged by weight of yarn not by color or fiber or brand. They did it too  Nothing worse than stepping into a yarn shop and not being able to find any thing or to figure out how it is all arranged. I'm one of those that like to brows for a bit before I seek out help.

I'm gad you are home and I bet the animals are too. No one knows how to love the animals like mom does.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh. The shawl for the new DDIL? Well.

I didnt make it to the bridal tea. 
It simply wasnt in the cards for me to get to ABQ in time for that.
Then I sort of chickened out on giving it to her on the wedding day.
It was just so insane and I didnt see much of her until the actual ceremony.
There really wasnt a good time to present it to her. 
I didnt feel right about putting it on the gift table. 
I know, I am weird like that.

I guess I will have to mail it to her.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

After all that work you didn't GIVE it to her yet?

Well, we want to hear all about it when she DOES receive it! 

The one you wore looked awesome.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I second guessed myself, worrying if she would like it or not.

Oh well.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

You underestimate yourself and your work.

I am certain she will love it - because it is beautiful!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

So Glad you made it home GAM!!!!
Your sons and DDIL are lovely! And so are you! It is hard being the mom of the groom, I think. I was so surprised when my son got married, I gave my DDIL a hanky, it was white with a crocheted edge. I handed it to her because she was crying. She wiped her eyes and set it down. So, I picked it up, stuck it in my purse. Washed it later and put it away. I was VERY surprised when they got back from the honeymoon and my son called and asked if I had it, that she felt like it was special and would like to have it.! 
So, DON'T second guess yourself. I did when she set that down, just figured she didn't want it.

So, pack that baby up and send it on!!! She will love it.
((and if you chicken out again, send it to me!! lol)) jk

ok, now, get ta spinnin....I need to see some of that awesome GAM yarn!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

COLORED NAIL POLISH!!!! Why I'm flubbergasted!!

I agree that you need to send that shawl straight away!! I gave my D-I-Love a pink pearl necklace. Well, actually, I sent it to my son a few weeks before the wedding to give to her. She already had her 'wedding jewelry' picked out, but she asked me if it was okay to let her sister (bridesmaid) wear it for the wedding.

This was before I really got into knitting and wearing shawls and shawlettes ... I always wear pearls though. They can be worn with shorts in the garden or at a high-faluting event with equal impact. She 'got' that.

Your sons and DILove are beautiful!! That shawl you are wearing is stunning (pattern please!)


Did you find your broom? ... To sweep, I mean ... not to fly!! LOL!

Pardon my humor tonight .... it's the margaritas, I swear,!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I agree with the other posters both of your sons and DILove are beautiful!!

The wedding looked like it was a very happy event as well. I hope your son and DIL enjoy many happy years to come!! The shawl you were wearing is very beautiful as well.
I would also send the shawl you made her right away, Im sure she will treasure it!!

Sounds like you had a nice trip. Isnt it nice to finally be home though, and be able to get back to normal!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh for goodness sake GAM, send the woman her shawl. Include a bit of a tale about the wool and all the love and attention you put into it, as a momento. Yu made it to give to her and all that intention and love you put into it needs to be with her now. Release it to her, it's okay!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

GAM, is there any worry about rejection in your non-giving of the shawl? I get it if it was simply "there wasn't a good time." But sometimes when I have given a gift that I've made (poured myself into), I worry that it won't be received well. And if the person doesn't appreciate my handmade-with-love item, they might not appreciate ME. Just a thought.

Shoving the psych couch back in the corner where it belongs. Gotta lotta work to do today.

In other news, yesterday I picked up hubby's wool socks and my handwoven rag rug from an art exhibit at a local church. I was tickled pink when I went to see the exhibit to find a white printed sign next to my hung-on-the-wall rug explaining the item and listing my name. They did that for all the items, just like in a real art exhibit. I'm kicking myself that I didn't take a picture of it, it was so nice.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh gosh you guys, dont overanalyze it. 
It was really more a matter of not wanting to make a big deal of it in front of everybody there.
I had hoped for a quiet moment to give it to her but she was mobbed by her girlfriends the entire time.
I was pretty NERVOUS, that's all. 
Dont worry, I will send it to her.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Guilty as charged.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Would You All please keep my daughter Luciana in your thoughts the next 10 days or so.

She just got her divorce decree and it makes her jump thru many hoops, thanks to the stupid Judge in the case, none for the ex, and her deadbeat ex gets to take my 2 young granddaughters to CA for a month in Summer, where his mentally ill, evil, nasty, conniving and conspiratorial Mom lives (he lives in a trailer in her backyard) and also his child-molester younger brother, whom Mommy loves so much, who comes over to the house 3 times a week for Mommy to do his laundry (he is age 27). 

He likes girls under 9. My DGDs are 4 and 7. He molested my step-gd, who was about 8 at the time, in 2005 or 6, after my daughter got married to this loser with 2 kids he ignores or treats like servants. 

The family cares nothing about the girl, they are throwing her under the bus; she is threatening to kill herself now, at 15, and got caught with a razor at school last week, and on her Facebook page, my daughter thought she saw cut marks on her arms. 

Evil Mommy and the molester are very close, and she shelters her precious sons from the world; she told Calla that she would 'just have to get over it' because J--- is part of their life and the family's, and she wasn't going to get rid of him over this stuff.

My daughter is very distraught and is going to try to have the judge amend the decree. She may be losing her job this Summer, because the company she works for got sold or bought out by another that already has an office in IA. 

My psychiatrist said he would report matters to Iowa CPS if the girls are forced to go to CA, but can they over rule a judges orders? And the ex's family has someone high up in CA CPS, to supposedly take care of any problems from Iowa or MN.

It makes me very sad.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

My daughter presented over 30 copied Facebook pages as evidence of neglect and molestation, but evidently the father's rights to see the kids outweighs their safety from molestation.

We cannot trust his family to keep the kids safe while there.

The good thing is he has to pay for all transportation costs, and he has no job, and is already 2 months in arrears on child support of $148 a month.

This whole situation is perfect material for Jerry Springer's show. I just wish my daughter hadn't had kids with him. If I told you everything you would be overwhelmed; I feel that way often, as it is.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

No words.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh dear, what a mess.

Access to the parent is actually the right of the child, not the parent - so in this case the judge seem to think that the children's "right" to see their father is greater than their right to safety! Someone needs to point out to that judge that the priorities are BACKWARDS!

My deepest sympathies - it is so, so hard. All you can do is keep up the fight, teach the kids how to keep themselves safe, and maybe give the bigger one camera so she can take pictures if someone threatens them or they are in a bad situation (evidence), and then pray for strength and courage for everyone.

I'll be praying for you all.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

So sorry to hear this. Where have people's good common sense gone? Adding my prayers for you & your family.
jd


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Lez I am adding my prayers as well. I hope you daughter keeps pressing on for amendments!

Now aren't molesters supposed to be kept away from kids? I think that is the way it is here in Texas.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

No words here either, thats horrible. I will definitely keep you and the girls in my prayers.

Maybe contact Dr.Phil, he loves to do shows like these, especially to protect kids.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Lez, this breaks my heart. Yes, your DD and DGDs will be kept in prayer.

Are the girls afraid to go to CA to visit their father? If so, you daughter can keep them here. Yes, she may get into trouble IF the father pursues this in court. Judges don't look to kindly to withholding visitation. 

However, IF the girls are afraid to go and they refuse to be picked up by their father, call the police/sheriff. The LEO will not force children to go with a parent when they are afraid and should write up a report that your DD will have for court (if it goes that far).

Have your DD document any and every thing the girls tell her about their father.

This type of situation really tees me off. Men & women sling so much mud at each other in divorce court that a judge usually thinks they're both making stuff up.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lez, keeping everyone in my thoughts. It has to be a sickening feeling.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Lez, keeping your family in my thoughts, how awful.
I know I've been very MIA, but things have been well, stressful around here lately.
But, oldest ds called at 3:45 this morning. They are at the hospital and DIL is in labor!!!
So excited, as it is also mine and dhs 26th anniversary today. 
I'll update when little master Colton James arrives!!:dance:
I'm so glad they changed the name.....ound:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats on the Grandson! I like the name :thumb:
And Happy Anniversary! 

This calls for a double celebration! Have fun :dance:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Debi congratulations all the way around. Make sure you take pictures so we can see your grand baby.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Congratulations on your new DGS! How wonderful!

I wanted to let You All know, that my daughter and my 2 dgd's are here for the holiday. We have had lots of fun so far.

The divorce degree papers had gotten to her ex before her, and he was gloating and exaggerating things. It isn't that bad, overall, now that we have read the papers. She is going to ask for one minor amendment, I think.

The only thing we are afraid about is the visitation in CA. I did find out that if the girls are afraid to go, or freak out when getting ready to leave, that they can't be forced to go. They have never been away from their Mom before, and that's what we worry about now.

My daughter is going to take proactive action and talk to CPS about how to prepare the girls for going out there, and teach them to protect themselves against the molester. Then CPS people are also aware of the situation in advance.

I thank You All for keeping us in your prayers!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:dance: Colton James is here! 
6 pounds 8 ounces and 21 inches. A full head of blonde hair and mad as heck!
Mom is great, and he is too. 
Trevor is just going banans right now. 
I'm a Granny!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

IowaLez, I am SO relieved for you! Great thinking to go to CPS ahead of time and get things sorted that way. They will definitely be able to teach the girls good coping skills (which are valuable no matter what) and might be able to intervene, especially if the abuser-relative has a record and an order to stay away from children or something. Still sending prayers for strength in your general direction!

Hercsmama - CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

IowaLez, I am also relieved, and glad that you guys are being proactive. I hope everything goes okay for your grandbabies. 

Congratulations on the grandbaby Debi!

Frazzlehead, we got in the fleece on Friday, just in time for the holiday long weekend. My daughter promptly named the fleece "Shaun the Sheep" (she is a big fan of Wallace and Gromit :gromit: ), and I have been trying to explain to her how it isn't a sheep, just the sheep's hair.  We have gotten it washed and it is drying as we speak. So thanks for the holiday fun! :cowboy:


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

My daughter and I made a trip to our LYS this afternoon, for their Memorial Day sale...20% of everything in the store and an additional 15% for newsletter members. So I picked up a couple more bags of the roving I started spinning last weekend, and was able to get a basically free book on spinning to go along with it. I was amazed that I left it at that....I wanted to go on a tear through the store. *sigh* Darn that need to have food to eat!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Waaaaaaaaa :sob: I'm just sick :sob: This mohair shrug I'm making for my mom. The one that was going so well and I was about 5" from finishing. Yea, that one. I was knitting on it the other day at work and between repeats I laid it out to look at it and to take a measurement. What do I see? All the way down to about 3" from the cuff, but a huge hole :sob: I was using lifelines and everything. I took a picture this morning but I'm at work and can't upload it from here. I put it away in disgust and frustration. I know I don't have the know how to fix it so all I can do it rip the whole thing out and start again :sob:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:Bawling: I sooo feel for you MW!!
All that work, is there no way you can fix it with a crochet hook? Maybe just pick up a stitch and work it in somehow that wouldn't be to noticable? Mohair is a pain to work with in the best situation, but ripping it out is such a nightmare!:Bawling::Bawling:
With the "Fuzz Factor" of the Mohair, it might could be that the repair wouldn't show at all????


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh Marchwind. 
That just bites. I would feel sick too.

Maybe Debi is right though and there is a way to do some duplicate stitching and have the fuzziness of the yarn hide the patching.
Dont do anything RASH. 
Take some time to look at the error and see what might be done to salvage your work.
Perhaps it isnt quite as bad as you first thought? 
Maybe. ((hugs))


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thanks guys . I've looked at it and it doesn't look repairable but I haven't spent any real time with it either. Here's a picture, I'll try to get a better one. The plus side to all this. I have lots of mistakes so if I have to rip it all out I'll maybe do a better job when I knit it again.
Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I can't post the actual phot from my iPad (haven't learned that trick yet) so he's the link


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok, breathe. 
Finish what you started. I really think the "Fuzz Factor" will save you here.
After you finish, take some of the yarn, and a yarn needle, gently, pull the hole together from the sides, lining up the ridges at the top and bottom..
Then, give it a wash, and a good blocking. I really think it'll work, and it certainly can't hurt to try before you go all crazy lady trying to rip back mohair. That stuff basically felts to itself

as you knit. Looks beautiful when complete, but you need a qualude, a blindfold, and a Priest, to rip it back if needed. 
Good luck!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hercsmama is right, you can fix that.

Take some yarn on a needle and between that and a crochet hook 'fake the stitches' so it looks kinda like the ones around it.

Weave in the ends and it'll be fine.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

For now I'm pulling a Scarlett O'Hara. Too much other stuff going on to worry with it now. So I'll work on bibs I think or the socks for my BIL.

I appreciate the idea and will take a much better look when life has calmed down again.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It's a new month!
We need a new FAC, this one is full. 

I am getting my new angora goats on sunday! :nanner: 
I am so excited I can hardly stand it.

Yeah, there WILL be pics.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I was wondering about that... the new June thread that is. I was a little surprised to see that it hadn't been put up yet. Seems like this year is just slipping right on past!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new FAC is up (thank you Cyndi). I haven't been able to access HT for the past two days. Here's the link, please post there from now on http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/fiber-arts/445425-fac-june-2012-a.htm


----------

